# Fantail in Chicago needs a home



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Another wandering pigeon. This one came visiting an apartment building and a nice person took pity on it. No bands either. Fancy feet and fancy tail. The finder thinks it's an Indian fantail. Very sweet bird, currently residing in a dog carrier. We need a forever home soon for this lost little bird as the finder cannot keep the bird long. 
I'm hoping to get a picture in the next day or so to post. Thanks


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im always up for fantails. Indian Fantails preferably but im not to considerably picky . If we could find away to get way over here then I could provide a forever home


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i could too,been looking for along time for some rescues.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*fantail update*

Hi All, right now, I'm waiting for an update from the finder. We have a couple of people locally that volunteered to take this bird and as the finder is not a "bird" person so is a bit nervous about the whole thing, we're trying for local placement first. I or one of the other 911 moderators will keep folks posted about this sweetie if we hear anything or if the local contacts don't work out for the finder.


----------

